# hand-chased quadruple start threads



## turbowagon (May 18, 2011)

and a handheld tool rest!  

Cool!

[yt]V6ic1jvaoiU[/yt]

- Joe


----------



## MarkD (May 18, 2011)

That's quite impressive!


----------



## TomW (May 18, 2011)

I laugh every time I see this guy's work.  It would take me longer to find the "darn" die than it takes this guy to finish..
Tom


----------



## Lenny (May 18, 2011)

Sure, .... it's EASY when you have all those expensive tools to work with! :biggrin::wink:


----------



## wolftat (May 18, 2011)

Joe, stop looking at stuff like that, it will cause you to spend way more time in your shop than you do already. I saw a live demo on that once, it was very cool to watch and very difficult to do at my shop.


----------



## Chthulhu (May 18, 2011)

All of Hakase's pens are individually hand-made to order. You go to the shop in Japan, and they have you fill out some forms to analyze your handwriting style, then tailor a pen and nib to suit you. Very long waiting list, too.


----------



## kruzzer (May 18, 2011)

Damn Joe you sure made that look easy.....


----------



## titan2 (May 18, 2011)

Gotta love his parting tool!!!

Would love to see how they make the spindel go back & forth!!!


Barney


----------



## robutacion (May 18, 2011)

Now, that's what I call craftsmanship at its best...! 

Hands like that, are worth their weight in diamonds...!

Make us all look, damn useless, there is, almost...!

Cheers
George


----------



## thewishman (May 18, 2011)

I wonder how long his cutting tool used to be.


----------



## ssajn (May 18, 2011)

He makes it look easy. I hand chase threads but haven't tried it on a pen, yet. I cheat though. I use a tool rest. Guess I have my work cut out for me.


----------



## Old Lar (May 19, 2011)

And here I thought threading on kitless pens would be difficult....:wink::wink:


----------



## Jim15 (May 19, 2011)

All I can say is WOW, only in my dreams could I do that. Awesome video.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 19, 2011)

guys he's just using tools specialized for this. 

The "lathe" he is using has two settings, one just spins at one fixed point like ours, but the other setting spirals in and out, forward and reverse. The Tool rest he is using has a large base that is placed on the table base the lathe is attached to, the hand just holding it steady. Given what he's working on catches aren't a big concern.

This is a prime example of letting the tools do the job they are made for. I'm not knocking his abilities, just saying that any of us could do the same with the same tools. Also, I didn't see him cut the internal threads on that cap, now that's more challenging.


----------



## studioso (May 19, 2011)

Russianwolf said:


> guys he's just using tools specialized for this.
> 
> The "lathe" he is using has two settings, one just spins at one fixed point like ours, but the other setting spirals in and out, forward and reverse. The Tool rest he is using has a large base that is placed on the table base the lathe is attached to, the hand just holding it steady. Given what he's working on catches aren't a big concern.
> 
> This is a prime example of letting the tools do the job they are made for. I'm not knocking his abilities, just saying that any of us could do the same with the same tools. Also, I didn't see him cut the internal threads on that cap, now that's more challenging.




it's much more than that:
I don't recall seeing those tools on HF!!!! half the challenge -scratch that- 90% of the challenge is coming up with tool, jigs and set ups that fit your project.
the whole idea of sitting while facing the chuck is novel, and he obviously adjusts his own chisel and tap.

the fact that he doesn't use any gauge, micrometer or anything ,attest to his craftmanship.

yes, me and you could do the same thing given enough time, but that's like saying "if I'd diet and exercise properly I'd be skinny and fit"


----------



## KenV (May 19, 2011)

Not sure those are quad start threads (a different thread starting every 90 degrees) but his thread chasing is outstanding!!!

I suspect that was not one of his early attempts --- love to see skill and knowledge come to focus.

 AAW has some video of bowl turners from Japan at a symposium a few years ago -- way different way to come at the wood and a nice outcome.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 19, 2011)

studioso said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > guys he's just using tools specialized for this.
> ...



I don't have time to go searching right now, but this video was posted before and a link to the tooling was even provided in the thread if I recall correctly. The lathe mechanism wasn't cheap but was available for sale. Remember, that just because something isn't widely available here, doesn't mean its not available elsewhere.


----------



## azamiryou (May 20, 2011)

KenV said:


> Not sure those are quad start threads (a different thread starting every 90 degrees)



The description text says it is a "four-mountain" or "four-line" thread, which I'd assume is the same as quad-start.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 20, 2011)

Here's a vid of the man himself and a better look at his machine. Notice the belt is for a motor and the rope is for a treadle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jw_LzJ7A4LE&feature=related


----------



## TerryDowning (May 20, 2011)

Interesting.  You have to wonder how long he's been at it. Custom tools make a big difference to a craftsman.


----------



## Chthulhu (May 20, 2011)

The site that showed the tools and their prices was indicating what Hakase had just paid for the *new* lathe, an upgraded custom-made machine to replace the much older custom-made one in the video, along with new custom-made tooling.

The spindle is still driven by a motor for turning, and by a treadle-driven rope wrapped around the spindle for threading. If you pay close attention to the reciprocating motion, the stroke is too long for a single-start thread of that pitch; a four-start thread makes more sense. 

I wonder how consistent he is; will the cap from one pen fit the barrel of another?


----------



## Chthulhu (May 20, 2011)

Tanaka Harumi, the craftsman in the video, joined Hakase in 1952 as a junior artisan, and retired last year.

http://www.fp-hakase.com/


----------

